# Pumping GPL



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Anyone know the mininum quantity (volume) available from the standard Portugese fuel station GPL pump please?


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

Our car and motorhome both run GPL and at Jumbo in Coimbra one day we could only put in 0.82€. Our son left the car full without use knowing and at the pay booth there was no problem with the amount we put in.

Below is a link to where you can get GPL from but on the left hand side of the screen there are two icons one blue and one green just click the blue one. 

Krystyna

Autogas.Pt - Abastecimento GPL em Portugal e Espanha


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

To long since I had a GPL car here but you might find this site useful for prices and location of stations https://www.maisgasolina.com/


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

My Chinese bike tank is 2.2L for 80% liquid fill with a randomish gauge so the usually takes less then 2L which is a problem in some places where the min fill is 2L. Mastergas PT say 0,67 € per liter so your 82c is 1.2L so that'll do me fine. Thanks



Janina k said:


> Hello
> 
> Our car and motorhome both run GPL and at Jumbo in Coimbra one day we could only put in 0.82€. Our son left the car full without use knowing and at the pay booth there was no problem with the amount we put in.
> 
> ...


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Any more info on that, I know of a few conversions done on bikes but wasn't aware it's legal here


----------

